# Documents required to be attached with a 189 visa application



## Kman59 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have got an invitation to apply for a 189 subclass visa on the 01/04/2013.

As im in the process of organizing all the necessary paperwork to apply for the visa,
could you guys possibly give me a breakdown of documents that I need to attach.

Degree Certificate, Academic Statement, Letter from employer, Payslips, Birth Certificate translation, Skills assessment letter . 

These seem to be the general ones, but are there any additional documents that I need to attach?

Please help me out.. I am really worried...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

IELTS letter

later PCC ..

that should suffice


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Kman59 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got an invitation to apply for a 189 subclass visa on the 01/04/2013.
> 
> ...


Did you not look at the list of required documents on the DIAC website??

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## Kman59 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank guys for all your responses...

Superm- Mate the link that you had was freaking amazing.. so many insights.. 

I will now get all the paperwork ready and lodge the application hopefully before the end of this week. Then begins the waiting game..

Do you guys know how the priority of allocation of the CO's work? I read the immi website , but i wasnt still sure.

Thanks again will keep you posted of my progress


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Glad you liked it.. Thanks for the kind word!
Did not understand your question --?
190 > 189 in terms of priority! If that's what you are asking..
current allocation for 189 visa is 7-10 weeks as I see people's comments here - rest you can follow the awaiting CO thread.
Best of luck!


----------



## donshoaibuc (Sep 3, 2013)

Who should notarize the documents as I am in Gulf and there is no notary public here.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

donshoaibuc said:


> Who should notarize the documents as I am in Gulf and there is no notary public here.


You don't need to get documents certified if you are uploading colour scans of said documents with your visa application.


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

Can someone update the list of docs required for ACT ss for 190 visa

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

gigs1981 said:


> Can someone update the list of docs required for ACT ss for 190 visa
> 
> any help would be appreciated


Below may help you
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf


----------



## hk_apm123 (Dec 2, 2013)

As per DIAC document, there is no mentioned about tax return, pay slips and all.
So it is not required? I am not cleared about document required for employment,
Kinldy let me know what document required for employment


----------



## Zoh (Jan 26, 2014)

*Guidance on visa application and documents*

Hi seniors

Need help on documents to support my 189 application. I have received the invitation and have time till 28th March to apply. Do let me know if I am missing anything from below:

I have few questions:
a)	Will my wife’s school documents suffice for proof of functional English?
b)	My age changes in March to 40 – will this impact my point at application becoming less?
c)	All my documents are certifies by a Sri Lankan notary but my wife is Indian. Do her documents need to be certified by a Indian Notary? Our marriage certificate is from India. Is it ok for it to be certified by a Sri Lankan Notary?
d)	My wife’s name is her maiden name in the birth certificate but passport has her married name. Do I need to submit a name change form?
e)	My wife has been residing with me in Sri Lanka for the last 11 years but occasionally, 2-4 weeks in a year she travels to India. Will this become an issue?
f)	Is it OK to do PCC and medicals in Sri Lanka even though my wife is Indian?

I am a Sri Lankan. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
1.	Sri Lankan Passport - first page only
2.	Sri Lankan Birth Certificate - both sides
3.	EILTS results sheet - front page only
4.	CPA skills assessment letter – Both pages
5.	CPA experience assessment letter – Both pages
6.	MBA certificate, transcript and syllabus (Recognized in the CPA skills assessment letter as Australian MBA equivalent)
7.	CIMA membership certificate, results sheets and letters from institute of good standing order (Recognized in the CPA skills assessment letter as Australian Degree equivalent)
8.	Current employer ABC Ltd’s detailed service letter and October 2013 payslip (Recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
9.	Previous employer XYZ Ltd’s detailed service letter and the last payslip (Recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
10.	Previous to previous employer DEF Ltd’s detailed service letter, employment letter and payslip (Only 3 months recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
11.	Previous to Previous previous employer PQR Lts’s summary service letter (Not recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)

My Wife is an Indian. I am not claiming any points for spouse. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
12.	Indian Passport - first page only
13.	Indian Birth Certificate - both sides
14.	Indian Marriage certificate 
15.	School 10th standard exam records to prove functional English

My son 7years old is a Sri Lankan. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
16.	Sri Lankan Passport - first page only
17.	Sri Lankan Birth Certificate - both sides

In addition to above will be submitting photographs and medicals for all three of us plus PCC for me and wife.

Do let me know if I have missed out anything.

Appreciate you help very much

Thanks
Huz


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

*Document status changed to received*

Hi All,

I uploaded my documents few days back and now the document status shows 'Received' does that mean CO is allocated to my application ?

Also, can i still add any other document for the category which has already been moved from "Required" to "Received" status.

Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## Zoh (Jan 26, 2014)

Change from status "required" to "submitted" is a mere acknowledgement that you have submitted documents which have been received by DIAC. It does not mean a case officer has been appointed. You can upload documents under the required or received categories or even under a non requested category up until a visa decision is finalized. There is no restriction. All the best!

EOI - Jan '14. Applied Mar '14. Visa Granted May '14.


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

Zoh said:


> Change from status "required" to "submitted" is a mere acknowledgement that you have submitted documents which have been received by DIAC. It does not mean a case officer has been appointed. You can upload documents under the required or received categories or even under a non requested category up until a visa decision is finalized. There is no restriction. All the best!
> 
> EOI - Jan '14. Applied Mar '14. Visa Granted May '14.


Thanks for the quick response Zoh.


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

*189 Visa lodging documents required*

I have few doubts regarding 189 visa lodging:

1) Do we need to take color photo copy / black n white copy of all the documents
2) Is notarization mandatory for all documents
3) In case of absence of company reference letters, shall I use the same statutory declaration used for ACS
4) Any idea how long it will take to get PCC in pune , India

5) We are claiming spouse skills, is employment reference letter , payslips..etc are required for spouse also. Or only ACS outcome is sufficient

Thank you in adavance


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

*I got the answer...*



RammyC said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am sure that I am at the right place, I got my VISA invitation today and wanted to check what all documents are required to apply for the VISA (Subclass-189). I know PCC and Medical Examinations are required - is there a specific place where we need to get the medical examinations done? And what else is required?
> 
> ...


I got the answer to my question after I filled and submitted my application online - after you submit the application, you are asked to pay the fees, once you pay the fee you will get the list of docs that you need to upload all the required docs... you only have to upload the docs that are mentioned there... yes its that simple... don't think just fill the application, submit it, pay the fee, attach the relevant docs, wait, wait... and fly!

(BTW, I'm waiting for the case officer to be assigned and grant me the VISA) :spy:


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

remya2013 said:


> I have few doubts regarding 189 visa lodging:
> 
> 1) Do we need to take color photo copy / black n white copy of all the documents
> 2) Is notarization mandatory for all documents
> ...


Hello Remya... I am not an expert but I had the same questions sometime ago... let me try and answer your questions:

*Q1) Do we need to take color photo copy / black n white copy of all the documents?*
A1) As per my knowledge if its a color photocopy it doesn't require a Notary, but if you get a Notary on the Color/B&W photocopy it will only add value to the doc.

*Q2) Is notarization mandatory for all documents?*
A2) I guess this question is answered in A1 - get the Notary it won't hurt.

*Q3) In case of absence of company reference letters, shall I use the same statutory declaration used for ACS?*
A3: Your skill assessment from ACS will be consulted automatically while filling up the VISA application hence no need for the reference letters (there is no place/option to attach the reference letters).
*
Q4) Any idea how long it will take to get PCC in pune , India?*
A4) If you have an address proof from Pune itself then you will get the PCC the same day. If the address proof is missing then its a lengthy process - after completing the formalities at the Passport Seva Kendra you will have to visit the police station (you will get the notification about when to go) then a police office will do his investigation and you will have to visit the Passport Seva Kendra once again when your PCC is ready.

*Q5) We are claiming spouse skills, is employment reference letter, payslips..etc are required for spouse also. Or only ACS outcome is sufficient?
*A5) If you have got ACS for your Spouse then the same is applicable as mentioned in A3.

Hope all your questions are answered.

*Once again, I am not an expert and the information above is the best of my knowledge. I would suggest taking a second opinion from a senior member in the forum *


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello

I just got invitation to lodge 189 visa. Need guidance on following matters;

1. List of documents required
2. How to pay the fee? Through Credit card or debit card?
3. What is the complete process to lodge visa application and how to upload the documents?

Waiting for your kind reply


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got invitation to lodge 189 visa. Need guidance on following matters;
> 
> ...


Just click the APPLY VISA button and you will come to know how to proceed... its very easy and self explanatory.

Hope it helps!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

For list of docs... just follow what Maniac has posted in his thread.

It's his personal layout but I followed it as a process and it worked wonder for me : Direct Grant !


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

RammyC said:


> Just click the APPLY VISA button and you will come to know how to proceed... its very easy and self explanatory.
> 
> Hope it helps!


Thanks for reply.

Can you please tell me the list of documents required?


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

delhi_ankur said:


> For list of docs... just follow what Maniac has posted in his thread.
> 
> It's his personal layout but I followed it as a process and it worked wonder for me : Direct Grant !


Hey Ankur... could you please share the thread that you are talking about (Maniac)?

It would be a great help for many of us... I am in the process of adding documents to my application and at times wonder if this is required or that should be enough... you know what I mean (you must have gone through that phase yourself).

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Can you please tell me the list of documents required?


Hi there, Once you click the "APPLY VISA" button - you will have to make the payment  Only after the payment is made you will see the list of docs that are required to be attached for all the applicants... for instance "Skills Assessment" and there will be an option to attach your ACS report... please pay the fee first and lets wait for the link (Maniac) that Ankur is going to share to make our lives better... 

Hope it helps!

Thank you in advance Ankur.


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

Visited Maniac page. Great help. Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

here you go:

For Main applicant

1)University transfer cert
2)University degree cert
3)University_grade_card
4)Assessment_Letter_EA
5)Higher_sec_school_cert
6)IELTS_TRF
7)Secondary_school_cert
8)Form80_
9)Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10)passport
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13)Payslip for all the companies 
( atleast few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form16 from India).
15)Company offer letters
16)Promotion letters 
17)Appreciation letters
18)Relieving letter
19)PCC

For Secondary applicant (spouse)
1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
3) For English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English
4) Passport 
5)PCC
6)ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document for secondary
Evidence of Birth or Age for secondary applicant
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse
Evidence of Character of secondary applicant
Evidence of English Language Ability of secondary applicant

for kids
1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
2) Birth certificate


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Thanks


Here is the link for the required documents.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

SuperM has listed down all the documents perfectly.

Just one thing missing from that list is " Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name".


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks. One more thing " Since the fee is around 7000 AUD $ for me and my family, can I pay this via two or three credit cards? or is their any alternate option to pay the visa fee


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Thanks. One more thing " Since the fee is around 7000 AUD $ for me and my family, can I pay this via two or three credit cards? or is their any alternate option to pay the visa fee


Below thread will give you information about how to pay the visa fee.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-59.html

Every minute detail from start to scratch is available on the forum 

Good luck Mate.


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## dear2ujan (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello guys

I have read on the website that i can add my family later in my visa application. Please suggest at what time I can add and what is the process?


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Thanks. One more thing " Since the fee is around 7000 AUD $ for me and my family, can I pay this via two or three credit cards? or is their any alternate option to pay the visa fee


I believe you have to pay in one transaction (one Card only). Seniors please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have read on the website that i can add my family later in my visa application. Please suggest at what time I can add and what is the process?


As far as I know, you can't add family members to your visa on a later stage. All people travelling with you has to be in the main application (I'm talking about dependants).

It's stated clearly in one of the questions at the end of the application that you understand that anyone not included in this application will not be granted a visa.


----------



## gnisht (Sep 7, 2014)

superm said:


> here you go:
> 
> For Main applicant
> 
> ...


Is IT Return(form 16) a must for all the companies? As my salary was very less in my 1st company and dont have form 16 for that company. please advice?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

gnisht said:


> Is IT Return(form 16) a must for all the companies? As my salary was very less in my 1st company and dont have form 16 for that company. please advice?


Hi

Purpose to provide as many documents as possible is to show your employment status. It is not mandatory for you to provide form 16 but if you can please do. If you do not have it for one of your employer then try to provide salary slips, bank statement, offer/relieving and reference letter. Again, all these documents are to prove your employment for claiming points.

Cheers
Amit


----------



## zinc (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Superm for this Infomation.

I just want to know that on Visa application there is no category for spouse educational certificates to upload or for Form-16,Offer letters etc.

So shall we upload spouse educational certificate under Functional english and for main applicant tax sheets,offer letters under experience caretory.

I have made a single file of my past experience in 4 companies which include experience letter,Salary Statement,RnR (submitted separate files during ACS for each company).I hope this works.

Thanks.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

superm said:


> here you go:
> 
> For Main applicant
> 
> ...




Dear Superm,

I have some questions regarding following points:

11) Experience Letter in company Letter head:
Is this required for the current company as well. The reason I am asking is I do not want my current company to know that I am applying for PR. Is there a possibility that Statutory Declaration from the manager (as in case of ACS) will do?

12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible):
Is the reference letter needed from managers of all the previous companies or just the current? I have the reference letters from previous companies provided and signed by the HR on company letter head. It will not be possible for me to provide reference letters from managers of previous companies.

13)Payslip for all the companies
( atleast few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company):
Is the payslips required only for the companies whose experience is validated as relevant by ACS or all the companies from the start of the work?

3) For English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English:
Does the letter need to be from College or the University.

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## zinc (Nov 3, 2014)

Appreciate if someone can respond on this.Also, please let me know if form 80 is mandatory to fill.If yes do i need to fill for myself,spouse and kid or only for me.


----------



## aamir321 (Jul 8, 2014)

Any help or suggestions from seniors will be highly appreciated


----------



## arian10daddy (May 6, 2014)

Hi guys, I need to know if any document apart from birth certificate and ssc will work as birth/age proof? How about using passport as age proof?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

arian10daddy said:


> Hi guys, I need to know if any document apart from birth certificate and ssc will work as birth/age proof? How about using passport as age proof?


Yes..Passport should do for age proof .

Refer to checklist of 189 visa on Australian immigration website .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

*medical checks for 189*

Hello,

I have a question about old medical checks...

I did medical checks before for another visa, and it is not yet expired..therefore would like to use it for 189 visa...

how do you use old medical checks in the application? Is there a space you fill the hap id in the online application?

I am not yet invited but with 65 points, I am expecting an invitation soon and thus putting together the necessary documents.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Jasper2014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about old medical checks...
> 
> ...


Yes you can use previous medicals provided its not more than a year old. You ll find a place to fill your old hap id. Also some visas come with limited medical tests so CO might you to do extra medical tests or can also ask for full medicals.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

Have a query, can someone help plz?

While attaching documents to visa application, should we upload the work reference document used for skill assessment ? If yes, for work experience type under which document type?

Also, where should we upload bank statement, under Bank Statement - Business ??


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have a query, can someone help plz?
> 
> ...


I had the same questions when I was to upload my docs. Believe me, you "do not" need to upload anything apart from the main list of Docs (applicant wise) - if the bank statement is not asked - don't upload. If at all anything else is required the CO will ask for that explicitly. So just upload the primary docs (list on the main page) and relax. 

*PS: *This is as per my experience others may have a different experience. Any suggestions are most welcome.

Good Luck!


----------



## RammyC (Jul 1, 2013)

Jasper2014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about old medical checks...
> 
> ...


In my opinion, please get a fresh Medical checkup/report done so that there are no apprehensions. If you upload the old Medicals and the CO asks you to get a new/fresh one, it will only delay the process for you.

Hope it helps!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

RammyC said:


> I had the same questions when I was to upload my docs. Believe me, you "do not" need to upload anything apart from the main list of Docs (applicant wise) - if the bank statement is not asked - don't upload. If at all anything else is required the CO will ask for that explicitly. So just upload the primary docs (list on the main page) and relax.
> 
> *PS: *This is as per my experience others may have a different experience. Any suggestions are most welcome.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thanks RammyC....

One more thing, can we upload zip files?. You uploaded only colour scans or certified copies of documents?

Congrats for your grant....


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

How will we know docs have been uploaded and recieved by co


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

RammyC said:


> In my opinion, please get a fresh Medical checkup/report done so that there are no apprehensions. If you upload the old Medicals and the CO asks you to get a new/fresh one, it will only delay the process for you.
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> Good Luck!!


HI , 

Could you please suggest when is the right time to apply for medical check and PCC ? Is it before lodging for VISA? How long does it usually takes for medical tests/ PCC to clear?

Also , could you suggest , my spouse is dependent on me ..so should i apply for visa mentioning my spouse as dependent OR is it advisable to apply for my spouse's visa at later stage when I reach Australia and have a job etc? 
What is the cost associated and processing time ? 

What are the documents and Meds/PCC required for dependent visa.?

Thanks.
Dee


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

dee9999 said:


> HI ,
> 
> Could you please suggest when is the right time to apply for medical check and PCC ? Is it before lodging for VISA? How long does it usually takes for medical tests/ PCC to clear?
> 
> ...



After Visa lodge..
i wonder how some people managed to do PCC/medical before even lodging the visa


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

Can we submit "Tax deduction certificate" provide by employers rather than "Income Tax Return" Statement?

My tax was deducted at source (by employer), I have not filed Income Tax Return for few years.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi friends, I had been asked my immigration for Singapore PCC for my husband. For which they had given 28 days for submission. but it might take longer time due to postal delivery. I would like to know of this 28 days duration is including the weekends or 28 working days.. ? please reply


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we submit "Tax deduction certificate" provide by employers rather than "Income Tax Return" Statement?
> 
> My tax was deducted at source (by employer), I have not filed Income Tax Return for few years.


Just go ahead and submit the same, that's accepted. All the very best!!


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi friends, I had been asked my immigration for Singapore PCC for my husband. For which they had given 28 days for submission. but it might take longer time due to postal delivery. I would like to know of this 28 days duration is including the weekends or 28 working days.. ? please reply


Apply for the PCC and write an email to the case officer explaining the same and attaching the receipt of your husband's PCC application.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

First go ahead and apply for Singapore PCC.

After that inform the case officer about your application by mailing him/her the PPC application receipt/email/number.

Then a week prior to the end of 28 days deadline, if you still haven't received the PCC do the following:-
1 - Check with the PCC issuing office regarding your application status
2 - Then inform your CO regarding possible delay and that you are tracking it

You should be good enough to get an extension to this deadline if need arises.

Regards,
Jeetendra




priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi friends, I had been asked my immigration for Singapore PCC for my husband. For which they had given 28 days for submission. but it might take longer time due to postal delivery. I would like to know of this 28 days duration is including the weekends or 28 working days.. ? please reply


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

superm said:


> here you go:
> 
> For Main applicant
> 
> ...





hi,
i have my detailed experience letter from my previous employer but i don't have my offer letter or any salary slips to prove it.will it cause any problem in the future.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you aren't claiming any points for this experience then there shouldn't be any issues with it.

*At Skill Assessment stage* these documents aren't required, but when you apply for VISA then its at the discretion of the DEPT/CO if they ask, then you might have to clarify this.


Regards,
Jeetendra




path_prasanna said:


> hi,
> i have my detailed experience letter from my previous employer but i don't have my offer letter or any salary slips to prove it.will it cause any problem in the future.


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Do I need to attached the Degree certificate and employer certificate of my husband even if I'm not claiming any point from him?
I'm asking because my agent wrote in the visa application that my spouse didn't work in the Last 10 years although he has more than seven years of experience and I have mentioned this in form 80.

Thanks


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

Im claiming points for that 1 yr too.without that points ill be getting only 55points overall.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

maha_amer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do I need to attached the Degree certificate and employer certificate of my husband even if I'm not claiming any point from him?
> I'm asking because my agent wrote in the visa application that my spouse didn't work in the Last 10 years although he has more than seven years of experience and I have mentioned this in form 80.
> ...


If you aren't claiming points then providing evidence/documents is not mandatory.


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi there,

I have an experience letter for my first job, 5 years back in 2010, and my job title was "Trainee Telecom Engineer", and was serving as a full-time employee. However, the letter does not contains 5 jobs responsibilities and issuer's direct phone number/email, as required by the Engineers Australia. I have requested that company's HR to issue me a new letter in a "specified format", but unfortunately, they are not supporting me since it is based in an overseas country, Oman. 

Questions: 

1: Will Engineers Australia accept my experience letter in this given condition?
2: Does EA accepts experience as Trainee Engineer (Full time employed- after completing Bachelors degree)? 

Thanks in Advance.
Regards
Usman


----------



## sra (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

I have the following work experiences..

Company 1 - 3 yrs
Company 2 - 3 yrs
Company 3 - 3 yrs

After ACS assessed my qualifications, only my experience in Company 3 will be considered "Skilled Employment"

I only have reference letters from Companies 1 and 2, on the other hand I got every supporting documents such as Payslips, Tax Returns, Contracts, and Reference Letter for Company 3.

The question is for Companies 1 and 2 (which I am not applying for any skilled employment points), do I still need to provide other documents aside from the Reference Letter I submitted for ACS assessment?

Thanks in Advance!
Sra


----------



## Drew84 (Apr 21, 2015)

*colour scans*



ozbound12 said:


> You don't need to get documents certified if you are uploading colour scans of said documents with your visa application.



Hi ozbound12

Is it possible to upload color scanned document for visa application? What I have read from their website was "all supporting documents must be certified" and to be uploaded in "immi account".

If they will accept color scanned then it will be a better option I guess.

Thanks.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Drew84 said:


> Hi ozbound12
> 
> Is it possible to upload color scanned document for visa application? What I have read from their website was "all supporting documents must be certified" and to be uploaded in "immi account".
> 
> ...


I haven't uploaded any documents yet but I'd like to share on what I have understood on their guidelines.

If you read their guidelines carefully, you can see two terms:
1. Scanned Colour Copy
2. Certified Scanned Colour Copy

So basically some documents must be certified before being scanned while others can be scanned of the originals.

Those are just my insights and I'm more than happy to be corrected by those who have gone through this.

Thanks!
Armanvp


----------



## mmA1983 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Drew84 / Armanvp,

I have uploaded all my documents on 10th April....I asked my agent same question and he told me that colored scanned copy is enough in this stage. However they may ask you later for any other evidence.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Drew84 said:


> Hi ozbound12
> 
> Is it possible to upload color scanned document for visa application? What I have read from their website was "all supporting documents must be certified" and to be uploaded in "immi account".
> 
> ...


Color scans are perfectly fine.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Do we need to mention and upload all the employment details that were mentioned prior to skill level met date in ACS letter?

Can we only mention the JOB, mark it as irrelevant and move on or should we upload the experience letter also.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline....




tauseef said:


> Do we need to mention and upload all the employment details that were mentioned prior to skill level met date in ACS letter?
> 
> *[JEET]* - You MUST indicate ALL your employment. At-least include your last 10 years employment details. *Be it relevant or irrelevant*.
> 
> ...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....


Hi,

Thanks for the update, actually I cannot mark any employment as relevant that was before skill level met that. Since employment will be marked as irrelevant (as I cannot claim points for that as per ACS) do I need to upload all the letters which I will be doing for my recent employments like reference letter, payslips, salary certificates, contract agreement etc?

I only have the reference letters with me which I provided to ACS, since it will be marked as irrelevant will CO ask me in future to furnish all these details? because then I had to gather all the docs again which is a painstaking task.

I only have the complete docs(exp. letter ,salary certificates, payslips, contract etc ) for all those employment that I was a part of after skill level met date as I sent the same to NSW. I never sent any doc to NSW that was marked irrelevant

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Your query has been answered earleir.......let me answer it once again.

Please see my comments inline...




tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the update, actually I cannot mark any employment as relevant that was before skill level met that. Since employment will be marked as irrelevant (as I cannot claim points for that as per ACS) do I need to upload all the letters which I will be doing for my recent employments like reference letter, payslips, salary certificates, contract agreement etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Your query has been answered earleir.......let me answer it once again.
> 
> Please see my comments inline...


Thanks alot for your help.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## amruthnamitha (Jul 16, 2015)

Im planning to apply for 189 can any one please!!! send me the current document check list ..??????


----------



## Moamen (Sep 1, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Color scans are perfectly fine.


I'm not able to understand how color scans with no certified true copy seal is ok!! while in their checklist saying

"All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Moamen said:


> I'm not able to understand how color scans with no certified true copy seal is ok!! while in their checklist saying
> 
> "All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."


Well, we are speaking based on experience. I also had that dilemma before, but yes its true they accept colored scanned copy without certified true copy seal. That's what I submitted!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here you go.......amend it as per your requirement:

*NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015*




amruthnamitha said:


> Im planning to apply for 189 can any one please!!! send me the current document check list ..??????


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Color scans of originals are accepted, many people have done this without any issues.

When I had called DIBP on 4 Dec 2015, that person also informed me that Color scans of Original would work.




Moamen said:


> I'm not able to understand how color scans with no certified true copy seal is ok!! while in their checklist saying
> 
> "All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."


----------



## Prash2533 (Sep 16, 2015)

Please guide how should I proceed. I have experience of 11 and half years from June 2004 (5 and half with EMP A and 6 with EMP B till date)
ACS recognised my experience from Feb 2008. So do I need to get documentation proofs from 2008 onwards?

Form -16 - Have it from both employers (current and previous, however, for previous employer, it is not for full tenure as my salary was not taxable for initial two years)
ITR - All ITR's for last 10 years.
Joining letter - from both EMPLOYERS
Experience letter - from both employers, Relieving from Last employer.
Appraisal letters - randomly for last employer, last one from current employer.
Bank Statement - Hopefully will be able to get bank statement for all 11 years from bank. Do I need to circle the salary credit row in that?
Payslips - Regarding payslips, do we need to upload payslip only for last employer or all employers. Also for how many months? I have payslips available for current employer for last 2 years. Also for previous employer I have only last two payslips with me plus some random ones. Shall I upload them or neglect it?


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

*Documents Validity*

Hi All,

I have a basic query regarding validity of documents. Is there any validity period?
I got several documents translated in English 2 years back, as they were in native language (eg. Birth Cert.), will they still be valid for 189 visa lodge? or I need to again get them translated?
Similarly, I have several documents which were notarized 2 years back, can I use the same for visa lodge?

Appreciate any help. 

Thanks


----------



## behlvipul (Aug 20, 2016)

*Docs for VISA 189*

Hi Guys,

I know we have been repeatedly talking about the documents to be uploaded but since you cannot afford to go wrong here could someone confirm if the list below is sufficient ?

Identity /Character Docs:
1.Passport with PCC seal
2.PCC
3.AADHAR CARD (Indian Nationals only)
4.BIRTH CERTIFICATE/ Xth Marksheet

Educational proof documents:

1.Degree Certificate
2.10th mark sheet
3.12th mark sheet
4.UG consolidated mark sheet

English and Skills Assessment :
1.ACS LETTER
2.PTE SCORE SENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL
3.PTE SCORE REPORT

Employement Proof Documents:

1.Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
2.Form 16
3.Bonfide employement/address proof certificate
4.ID card
5.Appraisal letter
6.Offer letter


----------



## Fishol_ind (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello bro...I m a Mechanical engineer....65 points ,got ITA on 14 Sept and lodged my visa application....
Need some help regarding filling of form 80
Q17 I s the main problem...I have all the address proofs of my permanent address..but because of my recent occupation I m leaving in a rented accommodation....I m not having any proof of this accommodation...I got my PCC ok my permanent address....
What I write in Q17?????


----------



## thisispuru$ (Aug 15, 2016)

Though you can submit proofs for only the years for which you claim the points, there is no harm in uploading all the documents that you have for entire 10 year period, which they consider for assessment. The more you upload (relevant to the application), the more stronger your application will be. For payslips, you can upload whatever that you have. If possible, try to get some more to cover the period. Tax statements and Bank statements will anyway cover that. You should not be having any problems.



Prash2533 said:


> Please guide how should I proceed. I have experience of 11 and half years from June 2004 (5 and half with EMP A and 6 with EMP B till date)
> ACS recognised my experience from Feb 2008. So do I need to get documentation proofs from 2008 onwards?
> 
> Form -16 - Have it from both employers (current and previous, however, for previous employer, it is not for full tenure as my salary was not taxable for initial two years)
> ...


----------



## thisispuru$ (Aug 15, 2016)

It is always preferred to submit "Certified true copies" as that is a requirement mentioned in the border website clearly. Though many have already successfully got granted visa with only the color scans, it purely depends on the CO's. As far as I know, getting the documents certified is not a tedious task. Couple of thousands (INR), you will get all your docs certified, which should not be a big deal. For the documents, that you cannot get certified copies due to some genuine reasons, you can upload the color scans; for example, for the documents that you may only have soft copies, say payslips, bank statements etc.



Moamen said:


> I'm not able to understand how color scans with no certified true copy seal is ok!! while in their checklist saying
> 
> "All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."


----------



## thisispuru$ (Aug 15, 2016)

It is advisable to apply for spouse along with you, that's quite easier and less expensive too. Your spouse can anyway stay back after getting the visa and until you become stable financially within the IED.



dee9999 said:


> HI ,
> 
> Could you please suggest when is the right time to apply for medical check and PCC ? Is it before lodging for VISA? How long does it usually takes for medical tests/ PCC to clear?
> 
> ...


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Can anyone help me with the document checklist for Primary Applicant, Spouse and Kids.

Thanks,


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83 (Sep 9, 2015)

khanbaba82 said:


> Can anyone help me with the document checklist for Primary Applicant, Spouse and Kids.
> 
> Thanks,


First Check 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

It would be of great help to start with.

All Applicants: 
Birth Certificate:
National Documents (Aadhar, PAN Card, Driving License, Birth Certificate, Voters ID etc...)
All Passports
Education: 
10th, 12th, All Degree (Transcript and Degree Certificate)
PCC (All country lived more than 12 months in last 10 years), Medical

Marriage Certificate
Functional English Proof for applicants > 18 years
Genuine relationship evidence
Evidence of parental responsibility/custody

Work Exp:
Offer Letter, Employment Contract, Pay Slips, Increment Letters, Form 16
Statutory Declaration from Mentors or Managers etc. 
ACS, English Proof.

Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants.


----------



## pteptepte (Jun 29, 2016)

I got a positive assessment from ACS, with 2 years of experience before 2011 deducted. I'm not claiming experience points at all, do I need to upload proof for the 2 years before 2011? Thanks.


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83 (Sep 9, 2015)

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> First Check
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> It would be of great help to start with.
> ...



First Check
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-...ment-checklist

It would be of great help to start with.

All Applicants:
Birth Certificate:
National Documents (Aadhar, PAN Card, Driving License, Birth Certificate, Voters ID etc...)
All Passports
Education:
10th, 12th, All Degree (Transcript and Degree Certificate)
PCC (All country lived more than 12 months in last 10 years), Medical

Marriage Certificate
Functional English Proof for applicants > 18 years
Genuine relationship evidence
Evidence of parental responsibility/custody

Work Exp:
Offer Letter, Employment Contract, Pay Slips, Increment Letters, Form 16
Statutory Declaration from Mentors or Managers etc.
ACS, English Proof.

Personal Finance:
Bank Statements
Bank Statements with highlighted salary.

Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants.


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83 (Sep 9, 2015)

pteptepte said:


> I got a positive assessment from ACS, with 2 years of experience before 2011 deducted. I'm not claiming experience points at all, do I need to upload proof for the 2 years before 2011? Thanks.


Even though you are not claiming points for work Exp, You have to have positive skill assessment for that you have to show proof in your Visa. I think your nominated occupation and degree are closely related so only they deducted 2 years. You have to show proof for the same. The entire work exp you showed in ACS show as proof in your VISA.


----------



## MG22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Folks, I am expecting invite on NOv 23 and would like to move fast on visa application.
Can some one please clarify:

Can I use Passports for following:
- Travel Documents
- Date of birth (All passports have that)
- Marriage (Me and my spouse have each other mentioned on both passports)

Proof of functional knowledge of English for Spouse:
- Previous employment (H1B ) visa for USA
- 10th Marksheet and B Tech First year Marks sheet mention English as a subject and I did pass


----------



## asingh32 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi

I got a query regarding the reference letter submission. The reference letter that we submit after filing visa, is that supposed to be a normal document with just the name of the references and R&R ? or should that be notarised just the same way during ACS ? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

RammyC said:


> I believe you have to pay in one transaction (one Card only). Seniors please correct me if I'm wrong.


Cngrsts, What was ur total Points?
sry i just saw your Grant information in Ur signature thats why i asm asking .


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi experts,

For the ITA documents that needs to be upload like form 80, do you type the details in the PDF or fill it with a pen? I havent got an invite yet, but planning to prepare the documents to save time later on.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

gwarn said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> For the ITA documents that needs to be upload like form 80, do you type the details in the PDF or fill it with a pen? I havent got an invite yet, but planning to prepare the documents to save time later on.


Its your wish both are fine and acceptable.If you want to save yourself the trouble to scan agin after filling with pen then simply use acrobat dc to fill and sign last page.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

asingh32 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got a query regarding the reference letter submission. The reference letter that we submit after filing visa, is that supposed to be a normal document with just the name of the references and R&R ? or should that be notarised just the same way during ACS ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


If its colored no need to notarize simply upload. If b&w then notarize and upload.


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Its your wish both are fine and acceptable.If you want to save yourself the trouble to scan agin after filling with pen then simply use acrobat dc to fill and sign last page.


Thanks for the info!


----------

